# Air rifle with good accuracy?



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

im new to using air guns but my friends have been doing it for years i recently bought this gun http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/produ ... Id=3112579 its very powerful but its not very accurate, ive shot hundreds of pellets and i cant get a decent grp i know i should try other pellets but im not to concerned about hitting the same hole every time. as long as its close im happy.

i use it mostly to hunt squirrel and chipmunks the occasional bird, i dont know if its the PoS scope that came with gun or if its just shoots in random directions idk, it could be me i might just jerk when i shoot, but even when my friends shoot it, sometimes its dead on sometimes its 3 inches off.

guess my biggest question after all that rambling is, do u have any pointers on sighting the gun, or even a link to a better gun.


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

go to air guns of arizona theoboen hft 500 great gun super tight groups even at 200+ yards groups about 1'' great power add an mtc viper 8-32x60 scope with jsb exacts and you have got a great hunting rig with 5000 pellets and a pump that is only going to set you back 3893+shipping but it is worth it


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Swayde: How much do you want to spend? I'd check the scope and try a number of different pellets. Spring guns are not kind to scopes.

Pete


----------

